# Rubber seal conditioner



## livingez_123 (Nov 3, 2014)

I know VW thinks highly of there products but what is another route to go for all of the top seals? 303 makes one, how about a silicone lubricant?
Hat do you all use?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Try Gummi Pflege


----------



## ebares434 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Krytox*

I have owned my EOS since January 2008. I use Krytox. You can obtain it from many sources. It is the same as the OEM stuff.


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

Use Krytox. Just got an Eos don't think seals ever done dispite manual telling you exactly what to use and when. Roof leaked so bad you could stay dryer with top down as it didn't pour on you from roof bars. 

One time pro level clean of all seal points lubed up with about 1/2 oz krytox kept working into seals let sit 24 hours in service position trunk open seals not touching as much as possible.

Just tested in traffic stopping rain. Went from water steady stream pouring in. To 2 single drips on passenger side. And this is on first clean and lube of seals in 118k miles. Don't cheap out buy the real stuff. There is a reason it's called for in the manual by name.


----------



## volkswageneos (Aug 27, 2019)

Did the complete roof and doors seal using 303 recently.
Results are good so far, very effective cost wise.


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

I went by my dealership to pick up the VW lube and they didn't have any. Parts guy said they now use this stuff called Sil Glide... sold at Advance Auto and Carquest.


----------



## derekjsmith (Sep 19, 2019)

I've been using Nextzett 'Gummi Pflege Stift' on my EOS. I buy it direct from Amazon, works very well and came recommended for convertible roof seals by other German mfgs.


----------

